# Cuber's Profiles



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 20, 2011)

This can be a good thread for cubers who would like to know more of others
So you can post a reply with the following answered:
You don’t have to answer the ones you don’t want to

*Name:
Age:
Occupation:
# of puzzles:
Main Puzzles:
How you got into cubing and when:
Favorite event and why:
Least Favorite event and why:
Fastest event:
What you're known for(or liked to be known for):
Biggest Cubing accomplishment:
Other hobbies:*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name:* Jacob
*Occupation:* Student
*# of puzzles:* 83
*Main Puzzles:* 
3x3 and OH: DaYan LingYun III
2x2, 4x4 and skewb: Lanlan
Above: v-cubes
Clock, Magic and Master magic: LingAo
Megaminx and Sq-1: Mf8
Pyraminx: QJ
*How you got into cubing and when: *October 2009, I got bored in math and had no homework for about a month. Then my friend sent me a video of Somebody getting an 8 second time in comp and I forced my self to learn it
*Favorite puzzle:* Darth maul 2x2x2 Head
*Favorite event and why:* Megaminx, It comes Naturally to me 
*Least Favorite event and why:* Sq-1, UGH
*Fastest event:* Skewb, (IDK if sub-15 is considered faster than 1:30 on megaminx
*What your known for(or liked to be known for): * A troller(used), A cuber who progressed fast(now), Megaminx (I hope)
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment:* Today had a pop in a sub-20 solve 
*Other hobbies: *Guitar, Chess Blindfolded


----------



## pjk (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?16-The-Faces-Behind-the-IDs


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 20, 2011)

I think there's a thread for this, but some of the questions are different, so I'll fill this out.


Name: Daivd
Age: 14
Occupation: Student
# of puzzles:~20-25
Main Puzzles: 2: GH, 3: Guhong, 4: x-cube, 5-7: V-cube, 
How you got into cubing and when: I saw a tutorial video on something (I forgot what), and thought to myself, "Wow, the internet has a lot of tutorials, I wonder if there's one to solve a Rubik's cube". 6 grade winter. 
Favorite event and why: Probably BLD, it's fun to impress people with it. 
Least Favorite event and why: OH, I suck at it. 50 OH average vs. 13-14 2H average. 
Fastest event: Probably 3x3, BLD, and 5x5. I'm sub 14 on 3x3, and that's pretty good. 5x5 sub 2 at least. BLD sub 2:30 averages, and that's fast in midwestern competitions. 
What your known for(or liked to be known for): 3x3
Biggest Cubing accomplishment: 2:43 official BLD. I was averaging about 3:30 at the time, and it was my first official BLD too. 
Other hobbies: Violin, Baseball, Running.

Ninja'd by Pjk


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 20, 2011)

Name: Phil
Occupation: Student
# of puzzles: Don't know
Main Puzzles: Guhong
How you got into cubing and when: Roast Pork Bun. Must have been in 2008. Began OH September, 2009.
Favorite event and why: OH. Only event I really practice.
Least Favorite event and why: Not too crazy about everything else. No interest.
Fastest event: I can DNF a bld solve pretty fast. But otherwise OH. 
What your known for(or liked to be known for): Maybe get that OH NAR before some guy makes it too difficult.
Biggest Cubing accomplishment: Unless someone has a sub 8, OH single UWR? Not sure.
Other hobbies: Violin


----------



## Julian (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name:* Julian
*Age:* 15
*Occupation:* Student
*# of puzzles:* 15
*Main puzzles:*
2: LanLan
3 and BLD: AV
Pyraminx: Meffert's
*How you got into cubing and when:* Stumbled across Dan Brown's tutorial because of the YouTube awards. Late 2007 or early 2008, but I took a break for a year. Picked it up again last Summer.
*Favourite puzzle:* Pyraminx Crystal or AV
*Favourite event and why:* BLD, successes are rewarding 
*Least favourite event and why:* I dunno, I would say Magic/Master Magic, but I can see myself getting into them.
*Fastest event:* Pyraminx, because nobody bothers to loearn the 5 algs.
*What you'd like to be known for):* Being good at any of my 4 events, especially BLD.
*Biggest cubing accomplishment:* BLD
*Other hobbies:* Fantastic Contraption, flash games, sports for fun


----------



## Dene (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name:* Dene
*Age:* 22
*Occupation:* Student
*# of puzzles:* A lot
*Main Puzzles:* 5x5 and bigger
*How you got into cubing and when:* Started speedcubing when someone mentioned a video he saw
*Favorite event and why:* 5x5, because I like it the most
*Least Favorite event and why:* magic, no need to explain
*Fastest event:* Square-1 is my best official single, 6x6 is my best official average
*What you're known for (or liked to be known for):* Spamming on this forum
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment:* Bringing official competitions to Oceania
*Other hobbies:* Ice skating; bodybuilding; gaming; football


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 20, 2011)

Name: Jules
Age:18
Occupation: Student
# of puzzles: about 30-35
Main Puzzles: 3x3 and 4x4
How you got into cubing and when: Friend could do it. about 6 years ago
Favorite event and why: OH table abuse
Least Favorite event and why: feet. ew.
Fastest event: 3x3
What you're known for(or liked to be known for): Going rewks
Biggest Cubing accomplishment: being a prominent roux user
Other hobbies: robotics


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 20, 2011)

Name: Andrea
Age: 18
Occupation: Student, job hunting
# of puzzles: 20ish
Main Puzzles: Guhong 3x3, LanLan 2x2, Mini QJ 4x4
How you got into cubing and when: Bought a cube, searched on how to solve it. 3-4 years.
Favorite event and why: 3x3 Speed, It's the only one I'm "serious" about.
Least Favorite event and why: Feet. Stinky cube.
Fastest event: 3x3
What your known for(or liked to be known for): Nothing, I'd like to be known for...being fast?
Biggest Cubing accomplishment: Breaking sub 20 barrier after. Took so much time to do it.
Other hobbies: Guitar, fitness, Graphic Design, Internet surfing


----------



## aronpm (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name*: Aron
*Age*: 16
*Occupation*: Student
*# of puzzles*: only 48 apparently, I thought I had more
*Main Puzzles*: don't cube anymore but:
3x3: guhong obviously
4x4: maruuu~~~<3
5x5: vcube, duh
*How you got into cubing and when*: Late July 2009, got a Rubik's 5x5 for my birthday
*Favorite event and why*: 3bld, it's the fastest nontrivial bld event. 4/5/multibld take too much time to bother practising.
*Least Favorite event and why*: 3x3+6x6+7x7+magix+clock+megaminx+pyra, they are just boring
*Fastest event*: bld events
3bld, I was sub 40 or close to sub40
4bld, I was sub3:30
5bld, I was sub9 but lolPB is 15 minutes
*What you're known for(or liked to be known for)*: BLD
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment*: my multiBLD UWRs
*Other hobbies*: not cubing, learning (math, physics, language, etc), watching Minecraft/Oblivion/Starcraft videos


----------



## Faz (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name:* Feliks Zemdegs
*Age:* 15
*Occupation:* Student
*# of puzzles:* 52
*Main Puzzles:*
4x4: Dayan
Blindfold: Blue
*How you got into cubing and when:*
On youtube. April '08
*Favorite event and why:*
4BLD
*Least Favorite event and why:*
Anything not 4BLD
*Fastest event:* 
4BLD
*What your known for(or liked to be known for):*
4BLD
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment:*
4BLD WR
*Other hobbies:*
Doing 4BLD


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name*: Tim
*Age*: 14 (11 months! )
*Occupation*: Epic nub.
*# of puzzles*: 56 just then when I counted, but I probably missed a few.
*Main Puzzles*:
2x2: Lan Lan.
3x3: GuHong.
4x4: DaYan MF8.
5x5: V-cube.
Pyraminx: QJ.
*How you got into cubing and when*: A kid getting a 1:10 pb on camp! In the past I'd been able to get the first 2 layers but never further, except through luck. I looked online and skimmed through bits of pogobat's tutorial for the last layer.
*Favorite event and why*: OH, it feels the best getting good times on this for me.
*Least Favorite event and why*: Clock. The worst of the worst.
*Fastest event*: Pyraminx.
*What you're known for*: Stealing Faz' cube.
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment*: Hmm... probably teaching about 10 people.
*Other hobbies*: Sport, sport, sport.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name:* Zane.
*Age:* 16 and 11 months.
*Occupation:* Student.
*# of puzzles:* 39. 
*Main Puzzles:* Guhong, F2 and V5.
*How you got into cubing and when:* During mid 2008, I came across an old cube in a box. I got a new one from Toys R Us, then learnt how to solve it using the beginner method. I took a break after I got down to 55ish seconds, then completely stopped for some time.
Around July 2009, out of nowhere I decided to get back into cubing. Accept this time I wanted to do it properly, actually increase my speed and learn a decent method.
*Least Favorite event and why:* 4BLD, I always DNF.
*Fastest event:* 5BLD, or multi.
*What your known for(or liked to be known for):* BLD.
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment:* I don't think I have a singe "biggest accomplishment":
20/20 multi, 7BLD, sub-10 5BLD, sub-2 multi, official 40.68 BLD solve.
*Other hobbies:* I like going outdoors and climbing, in no order I have interests in insects/arachnids, chemistry, physics, astronomy and geology.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 20, 2011)

Name: James
Age: 25
Occupation: Blind Curtain Fitter
# of puzzles: 15
Main Puzzles: 13 
How you got into cubing and when: Colleague at my old unit could solve a 3x3.
Favorite event and why: Big cubes - I don't like scrambling lol.
Least Favorite event and why: Sq1 - I haven't bothered learning many algs.
Fastest event: Master Magic
What your known for(or liked to be known for): My good lookingness!
Biggest Cubing accomplishment: NR single and avg Master Magic. At the time I was 22nd in the world.
Other hobbies: My two kids - Frankie (6) Elsie (6mths)


----------



## HaraldS (Mar 20, 2011)

Name: Harald
Age:15 (born dec '95)
Occupation:Student
# of puzzles: ~15
Main Puzzles: Dayan Guhong 3x3x3 and Dayan/mf8 4x4x4
How you got into cubing and when: I could've started cubing in the summer of 08 but I didn't understand any tutorial (lol). Then in jan 2009 I saw my friend playing with a 3x3x3. I asked if I could borrow it and i was hooked and bought my own.
Favorite event and why: 3x3x3 speed because i'm descent at it.
Least Favorite event and why: Feet magic with a skewb designe.
Fastest event: WCA thinks it's 2x2x2 but I will say 3x3x3 anyway
What your known for(or liked to be known for): Being fast at cubing?! (i wish)
Biggest Cubing accomplishment: Sub 10 average of 5 but im going for sub 10 average of 12 (kinda motivated  )
Other hobbies: Science stuff.


----------



## Olji (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name:* Rickard Jonsson
*Age:* 17
*Occupation:* Student
*# of puzzles:* 32
*Main Puzzles:*
2x2 : Lanlan 
3x3 : guhong
4x4 : Shengshou
Magic/Master : Lingao
Pyraminx : QJ
*How you got into cubing and when:* Had thought about it for some time after seeing Yu Nakajima, and when a classmate showed me he could do it I searched up a beginner method
*Favorite event and why:* 4x4, like 3x3, 5x5 a little less, 4x4 is the best of both worlds, not too much time to solve, and it got edge pairing 
*Least Favorite event and why:* 7x7....gosh, >.<
*Fastest event:* Magic, at the slow time of 1,9s
*What your known for(or liked to be known for):* My awesomeness
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment:* Solving all my twisty puzzles at least once without a guide (except square-1 and 3x3)
*Other hobbies:* Penspinning, Drawing badly, Language studies, Gaming


----------



## Clayy9 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name:* Clay S.
*# of puzzles:* 10
*Main Puzzles:* Dayan LunHui
*How you got into cubing and when*: I first solved a cube almost a year and a half ago since my friend had just bought one, and I wanted to try it out.
*Favorite event and why*: 3x3 speed
*Fastest event:* 3x3 speed
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment:* 3x3 Sub-30


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 20, 2011)

Name: Collin
Age: 11
Occupation: Homeschooler student
# of puzzles: 25
Main Puzzles: Guhong/lingyun hybrid, ghost hand 2x2, shengshou 4x4, v-cube 5
How you got into cubing and when: Friend's brother was solving the cube when I was at their house. (No he wasn't fast)
Favorite event and why: 3x3 because that's the one I practice the most, so if I do good, I feel like I accomplished something good.
Least Favorite event and why: Magic, because I stink. I did it once and won't do it again. Plus you just do the same solution over and over.
Fastest event: 3x3
What your known for(or liked to be known for): _One of_ the youngest kids that can do sub 20.
Biggest Cubing accomplishment: Breaking sub 15 single (14.41)
Other hobbies: I started to learn 3d graphics (like in a video game) but that hobby got taken over by the cube.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name:* Cyrus Colah
*Age:* 13
*Occupation:* Student
*# of puzzles:* 25-ish
*Main Puzzles:*
3x3x3: GuHong
2x2x2: Ghosthand
4x4x4: MiniQJ
*How you got into cubing and when:* February 2009, somebody else cubed, I wanted to, so I did.
*Favorite event and why:* 4x4x4, it's short, but it's not too short. Doesn't require insane tps. Fun to solve for me. I'm fast-ish compared to my other events.
*Least Favorite event and why:* 7x7x7, takes too long.
*Fastest event:* 4x4x4, 1:05-ish.
*What your known for(or liked to be known for):* being nub
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment:* All of my state records.
*Other hobbies:* John Brechon


----------



## NeedReality (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name*: Nick
*Age*: 17
*Occupation*: Student
*# of puzzles*: ~20
*Main Puzzles*:
2x2: LanLan
3x3/OH: GuHong
3BLD: mf8 Legend (Because it doesn't pop)
4x4: Mini QJ
Pyraminx: QJ
*How you got into cubing and when*: I started cubing when we got a new math teacher my sophomore year of high school. He showed the class that he could solve it and I decided I wanted to try to as well. This was in September of 2008.
*Favorite event and why*: I've only done it at home, but I like 3BLD the most so far. I just think it's really cool to be able to solve the cube blindfolded.
*Least Favorite event and why*: Probably Megaminx because I suck at it and cannot tell all the colors apart.
*Fastest event*: My event with the lowest times is obviously 2x2, so that I guess. I'm not really super fast in any events though.
*What you're known for*: At the last competition it was for being a Roux solver. Other than that I'm more of a person in the background.
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment*: Teaching a bunch of people and helping the initial spread of cubing at my school. For just personal times, I would say getting a sub-12 Roux solve.
*Other hobbies*: Guitar, juggling, unicycling, yo-yoing, and drawing.


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name*: John Brechon
*Age*: 14
*Occupation:* Posting on the forums.
*# of puzzles:* Keyboard
*Main Puzzles:* Logitech
*Favorite event and why*: Getting banned
*Least Favorite event and why*: Not getting banned
*Fastest event*: Permaban
*What your known for(or liked to be known for)*: Getting banned
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment:* 10 infractions, 3 bans.
*Other hobbies*:Comms


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 20, 2011)

pjk said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?16-The-Faces-Behind-the-IDs


 
Sorry I had search a couple of diffrent titles for this, but couldn't find one.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Mar 20, 2011)

Name:Reinier Schippers
Age:14
Occupation:Student
# of puzzles: over 30
Main Puzzles:3x3, 4x4
How you got into cubing and when:Bought a bad cube in USA in summer 2009, Christmas 2009 bought a real cube and learned to solve it.
Favorite event and why:3x3, fastest
Least Favorite event and why:OH i suck
Fastest event:3x3
What your known for(or liked to be known for):Farting
Biggest Cubing accomplishment:getting a pop during inspection xD
Other hobbies:Sailing, Hockey and playing piano


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name*: Antoine Cantin
*Age*: 12
*Occupation*: Cubing
*# of puzzles*: 24
*Main Puzzles*: 2x2: lanlan 3x3: guhong 4x4: shengshou oh: av-f
*How you got into cubing and when*: my brother taught me 1.5 years ago
*Favorite event and why*: 3x3
*Least Favorite event and why*: bld ; cant do it
*Fastest event*: 3x3 OH
*What your known for(or liked to be known for)*: OH?
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment*: OH official 26 sec single 
*Other hobbies*: cooking, model trains, soccer


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name: *Daniel Wu
* Age: *17
* Occupation: *Student
* # of puzzles: *100+
* Main Puzzles: *2x2, 3x3, pyraminx
* How you got into cubing and when: *Found a cube in 2006 (?) and learned how to solve it. Got serious early 2008.
* Favorite event and why: *3x3 speed/pyraminx, they're awesome.
* Least Favorite event and why: *Megaminx, ew.
* Fastest event: *Compared to others, pryaminx. 
* What your known for(or liked to be known for): *I'm not really known for anything. 
* Biggest Cubing accomplishment: *11.99 average of 5 at 3x3 or sub 5 average of 12 on pyraminx
* Other hobbies: *Hockey.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name:* Katie Hull
*Age:* 14
*Occupation:* Student
*# of puzzles:* Almost 50
*Main Puzzles:* 2x2, 3x3, 4x4
*How you got into cubing and when:* 2007, It was the "trend" at my school in 6th grade
*Favorite event and why:* 2x2, becuase I'm half decent at it
*Least Favorite event and why:* OH, becuase all cubes are too big for my hand
*Fastest event:* 2x2
*What your known for(or liked to be known for):* I want to be the faster female 2x2 person in the world
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment:* 2.48 avg 5 on 2x2, and 12.77 avg of 5 on 3x3
*Other hobbies:* Recording music in a studio


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name:* Mike
*Age:* 19
*Occupation:* Student, Meat Associate
*# of puzzles:* ~115
*Main Puzzles:* 2-5 = LL, Alpha 2, Maru, V-cube
*How you got into cubing and when:* Bought a cube in 2006 and learned how to solve it via text. Got serious about it in September 2008.
*Favorite event and why:* 3x3, obvious reasons
*Least Favorite event and why:* magic, obvious reasons
*Fastest event:* 2x2?
*What your known for(or liked to be known for):* n/a
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment:* My current avg5/12/100 for 3x3. I never ever thought I'd get this far
*Other hobbies:* bodybuilding


----------



## BC1997 (Mar 20, 2011)

Name:Bernard
Age:13 3/4
Occupation:student
# of puzzles:6
Main Puzzles:mf-8 square-1, rubik's 3x3
How you got into cubing and when:2009, I saw my friend do it and I wanted to do it faster.
Favorite event and why:square-1, fun to solve
Least Favorite event and whyyraminx, always the same
Fastest event:3x3
What your known for(or liked to be known for):I would like to be known for the 3x3
Biggest Cubing accomplishment:2x2 blindsolve
Other hobbies: table tennis, long distance running, chess, maltese inverse chess(a game i invented).


----------



## BC1997 (Mar 20, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> *Name:* Feliks Zemdegs
> *Age:* 15
> *Occupation:* Student
> *# of puzzles:* 52
> ...


lol


----------



## ianography (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name:* Ian
*Age:* 13
*Occupation:* Student
*Number of puzzles:* 36
*Main Puzzles:* LanLan 2x2, GuHong 3x3, X-Cube 4x4, V-Cube 5x5
*How you got into cubing and when:* Around January, 2009, my friend showed me how he could solve it. Used Dan Brown's tutorial, been hooked since.
*Favorite event and why:* 4x4, because it takes a while, but not too long.
*Least Favorite event and why:* Magic, because I suck at it.
*Fastest event:* 3x3
*What you're known for (or would liked to be known for):* Pentacubers (Just barely though)
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment:* Breaking the sub-20 barrier
*Other hobbies:* Umm... I'll get back to you later


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 20, 2011)

Name: Eroom Nitsua
Age: 17
Occupation: E. None of the above
# of puzzles: 12
Main Puzzles: 3x3
How you got into cubing and when: dec 07 why is unimportant
Favorite event and why: 3x3
Least Favorite event and why: anything other than 3x3
Fastest event: 3x3
What your known for(or liked to be known for): roux.
Biggest Cubing accomplishment: roux
Other hobbies: Pokemon Master


----------



## Systemdertoten (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name*: Waldo Navas 
*Age*:16
*Occupation*:Student
*# of puzzles*:11 or 12
*Main Puzzles*:Mf8 square-1
*How you got into cubing and when*: 2009(?) Saw classmate with a cube.
*Favorite event and why*: Square-1. 'cause.
*Least Favorite event and why*: 6x6. Mine sux.
*Fastest event*:5x5
*What your known for(or liked to be known for*): As Emily Dickinson Wrote: "_I'm nobody! Who are you?
Are you nobody, too?
Then there's a pair of us — don't tell!
They'd banish us, you know.
*How dreary to be somebody!*
How public, like a frog
To tell your name the livelong day
To an admiring bog!_
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment*:Sub-3 min 5x5
*Other hobbies:* Muzic, Data bending, noob pen spinning


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name:* Ryan Reese
*Age:* 19
*Occupation: *Dairy Queen Shift Leader.
*# of puzzles:*Too many
*Main Puzzles*:Elite, Modded Guhong (OH), xcube4
*How you got into cubing and when:* Late January '10 was when I started. A few months earlier someone at work would bring a cube in and solve it in like 2 minutes and I got jealous. He told me how to learn (Dan Brown) and a few nights later I solved it for the first time. Guy at work quit after I got faster then him though 
*Favorite event and why: *Multi BLD. So rewarding if you get a good one. Either that or 3x3 or 4x4.
*Least Favorite event and why:* Clock.
*Fastest event:* Uhm..I guess 3x3?
*What your known for(or liked to be known for):*Getting multi BLD NAR at U.S. Nationals '11
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment: *6/7 in 48 minutes (BLD). Sub13 ao12 and sub14 ao100. Never thought I could get this fast when I first started cubing.
*Other hobbies:*Running (long distance, marathon runner), bodybuilding.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name:* Vinny Vecchio 
*Age:* 15
*Occupation:* Student
*# of puzzles:* about 24, I'l have 11 if I sell the ones I want to
*Main Puzzles:* 
3 - GuHong, possibly Mf8 legend when it gets here
4 - Shengshou
5 - Ghost Hand
6 - V Cube once I find the right screws for an adjustable core or a new core.
7 - V Cube
*How you got into cubing and when:* I just felt like it and learned to solve one November of 2008. Then I got a Rubik's Brand, got my timer to about 2 minutes, then it broke. I got a new cube from my brother for Christmas of '09, but I started getting into "speed"solving around March of last year. 
*Favorite event and why:* 3x3 because it's simple. Or 7x7, even though I suck.
*Least Favorite event and why:* Megaminx, my megaminx sucks and so do I.
*Fastest event:* Compared to the world rankings, 7x7. If I were to get my PB I would be 174th and my average would be around that area.
*What you're known for(or liked to be known for): * ...Not really known for anything?
*Biggest Cubing accomplishmen*t: sub 17 average I guess. And my official DNF average at my first comp haha
*Other hobbies:* Snowboarding, paintballing, wreaking havoc


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name*: Jonathan Grayum
*Age*: 16/17
*Occupation*: Student (homeschooled)
*# of puzzles*: Too many to care about.
*Main Puzzles*: AV (BLD and OH) and a GuHong (speed)
*How you got into cubing and when*: Me mum bought me one for my birthday. May 20th of some year that I don't remember. 3-4 years ago. Still slow =(
*Favorite event and why*: BLD or OH because they're awesome.
*Least Favorite event and why*: Clock because I have no clue about it.
*Fastest event*: BLD
*What your known for(or liked to be known for)*: Being "that other Roux guy that isn't Waffo, BG, or Thom"
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment*: My first BLD solve being a 4:13, and being sub 2:30 after a week of practicing BLD.
*Other hobbies*: Bass playing, dice stacking, parkour, and freerunning.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name:* Cornelius Dieckmann
*Age:* 15 (born July '95)
*Occupation: *Student
*# of puzzles:* no idea...cbb to count so I'll say 60 maybe.
*Main Puzzles*: Guhong (3x3, OH, BLD)
*How you got into cubing and when:* January 2009. Classmate brought one to school, solved it in 2:30 minutes and I was .
*Favorite event and why: * 3x3 or OH because they're quick and I'm good at them.
*Least Favorite event and why:* Clock is pretty horrible. Square-1 also is a chore for me to do at comps 
*Fastest event:* relative: 3x3 (7th in the world for single and avg)
_EDIT: wtf. I'm 8th for avg. But I'm 6th for 2x2 avg  so either 3x3 or 2x2._
absolute: Magic obviously
*What your known for (or liked to be known for):* Many rotations in F2L and being "the little Asian German". I'd like to be known for fastness 'n stuff .
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment: *2x2 2.76 avg ER and OH 17.20 avg ER. The 2x2 ER was bigger for me, though.
Also: 3rd place at EC 2010 and German Champion for 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4 2010 and 5x5 BLD at home and officially.
Aaaand I guess all my NRs (16 atm).
*Other hobbies:* books, writing, listening to music, friends, guitar, soccer, movies, havin' fun.


----------



## Erzz (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name:* Alex
*Age:* 16
*Occupation:* Student
*# of puzzles:* Like 15
*Main Puzzles:*
2x2: LanLan
3x3: POM GuHong or Alpha-I, can't decide.
4x4: MiniQJ
5x5: Rubik's
*How you got into cubing and when:* Got a 5x5 for christmas like 5 years ago, but only learned around new years last year. Bought a 3x3 at a hobby shop on my way to my girlfriend's.
*Favorite event and why:* 3x3 or magic. 3x3 since it's the most important for most people, magic 'cause I like flipping it around, and it impresses other people (funny reactions).
*Least Favorite event and why:* 6x6, takes too long and has parity.
*Fastest event:* Magic obviously. Relative to other people, 2x2 maybe.
*What you're known for(or liked to be known for):* Cubing
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment:* Sub 2 magic
*Other hobbies:* Watching StarCraft II, penspinning, FFR


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Name: Ben Whitmore
Age: 15
Occupation: Student
# of puzzles: 70ish
Main Puzzles: 2x2: lanlan/jfly, 3x3: lubix guhong, 4x4: mefferts, 5x5: v-cube, magic: rubiks from 1986
How you got into cubing and when: My dad averaged sub 20 in the 80s with lbl, and I wanted to learn. Dont know what year I started, but it was around 2003.
Favorite event and why: whatever I'm practising, seems to change every 2 weeks. currently 2x2sim
Least Favorite event and why: multibld, boring.
Fastest event: 2x2sim, magic
What your known for(or liked to be known for): being lolben (being decent at magic/2x2)
Biggest Cubing accomplishment: 11x11 oh, magix NR sniggle
Other hobbies: minecraft, maths, physics, stats, programming if I feel like it, may be starting to get into playing keyboard after a ~6 year break of not caring about it.


----------



## Owen (Mar 20, 2011)

Name: Owen Lennon
# of puzzles: 30ish
Main Puzzles: LanLan 2x2, Dayan 3, Dayan + Mf8 4x4, V-cubes.
How you got into cubing and when: Summer 2009, out of boredom.
Favorite event and why: Pyraminx, because it's fun. I don't practice it though.
Least Favorite event and why: OH, because I can't do it.
Fastest event: 2x2 or Pyraminx.
What your known for(or liked to be known for): Absolutely nothing. 
Biggest Cubing accomplishment: Learning to solve the 3x3.
Other hobbies: Programming, music, video.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 20, 2011)

Owen said:


> What your known for(or liked to be known for): Absolutely nothing.


 
That's what I knwo you for


----------



## Escher (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name:* Rowan Kinneavy
*Age:* 19
*Occupation: * Layabout.
*# of puzzles:* broken: 40+, assembled: 12 
*Main Puzzles*: Arcalan
*How you got into cubing and when:* May '08, Jude could solve and I was jealous...
*Favorite event and why: * 2x2/3x3, they're easy.
*Least Favorite event and why:* anything that takes 2:00+ to solve.
*Fastest event:* 2x2 or 3x3, probably rank better unofficially with 2x2 though. 
*What you're known for (or liked to be known for):* Being **** under pressure.
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment: * 7.71 probably. Also might've held 2x2 avg100 UWR awhile ago with 2.4x.
*Other hobbies:* Guitar, poker, reading, Yu-Gi-Lol, making/recording music, blazing.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 20, 2011)

This thread says "your" in 29 places where it should say "you're"

*Name:* David Esteban Quincy Maximillian Woner
*Age:* 21
*Occupation:* Movie Theatre Manager
*# of puzzles:* a big boxfull
*Main Puzzles:* c4y 334
*How you got into cubing and when:* I did it for the ladies back in sept 07
*Favorite event and why:* 3x3x4 because its the best that ever was anywhere
*Least Favorite event and why:* bld
*Fastest event:* I think I have the biggest lead in sq1sim
*What you're known for(or liked to be known for):* R2 U' B2 U2' R2' U' R2
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment:* idk about biggest, but I was happiest when I won 2x2 at nats.
*Other hobbies:* Cartography, Lint.


----------



## ianography (Mar 20, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> This thread says "your" in 29 places where it should say "you're"
> 
> *Name:* David Esteban Quincy Maximillian Woner
> *Age:* 21
> ...


 
I'm glad somebody else goes crazy when they see bad grammar


----------



## Anthony (Mar 20, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> *Biggest Cubing accomplishment:* idk about biggest, but I was happiest when I won 2x2 at nats.


Not to mention won it by single-solve tiebreak. Like a boss. :3


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name:* Sarah
*Age:* 19
*Occupation:* Student
*# of puzzles:* 35+
*Main Puzzles:* 3x3, skewb, square-1
*How you got into cubing and when:* I got into cubing in 2006 because I found my dad's studio cube from the 80s, and I learned to solve it from Youtube in March 2007. 
*Favorite event and why:* 1)Skewb because it's easy and fast and doesn't turn like a 3x3. 2) Square-1 because <U,R2,D> feels nice.
*Least Favorite event and why:* 1)7x7 because I have small hands and I really suck at big cube centers. 2) Pyraminx because it's a stupid piece of triangle.
*Fastest event:* Square-1 (official ranking-wise)
*What you're known for(or liked to be known for):* Girl cuber from Canadaland.
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment:* Being the 4th fastest female cuber in the world officially. (I was 2nd at one point last year)
*Other hobbies: * Mainly Tetris.


----------



## nccube (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name:* Carlos Méndez García-Barroso
*Age:* 14
*Occupation:* Student
*# of puzzles:* Probably between 30-40
*Main Puzzles:*2x2 (GhostHand) and 3x3 (GuHong)
*How you got into cubing and when:* I started in summer of 2009. I found a scrambled cube and wanted to solve it. I learnt and kept on practicing, learning fridrich, and practicing again until now
*Favorite event and why:* 2x2, because it's the one I've put most effort on
*Least Favorite event* and why: I like them all, but I hate feet. It looks silly.
*Fastest event:* Relatively, 2x2 (12th in the world, 3.06 official avg), absolutely Magic.
*What you're known for(or liked to be known for)*: 2x2 and 3x3 avg NRs, being the first in my country to achieve sub10 avg12.
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment:* 9.89 avg12, 2x2 3.08 and 3.06 official averages
*Other hobbies:* Nope


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 20, 2011)

Name: Marcus
Age: 13 and 9 months
Occupation: Student
# of puzzles: 6
Main Puzzles: 
2x2: LanLan 
3x3: Figure it out 
4x4: Maru 4x4
5x5: Rubiks Brick 
How you got into cubing and when: 2 1/2 months ago in the school holidays. My life is boring
Favorite event and why: 2x2 Very Quick and speedy
Least Favorite event and why: Would say magic because i broke mine when i got it (still getting another 1)
Fastest event: 2x2 
What you're known for(or liked to be known for): 2x2 Top 10 average
Biggest Cubing accomplishment: 2 Sub 20 singles in a row
Other hobbies: Piano, Computer programming, Sport Stuff


----------



## EricReese (Mar 20, 2011)

Name: Eric Reese
Age: 19
Occupation: Dairy Queen
# of puzzles: like 10?
Main Puzzles: Lanlan, Guhong, XCube, Vcubes
How you got into cubing and when: Internet was out so i decided to learn fridrich from ryan. thats it.
Favorite event and why: 4x4 <3
Least Favorite event and why: BIG CUBES LIKE 6X6 AND 7X7. EW
Fastest event: Sort of relative, I guess 3x3 or 4x4..
What you're known for(or liked to be known for): 4x4 or 5x5. <3
Biggest Cubing accomplishment: 1:07 single on 4x4. yea sad.
Other hobbies:soccer and running


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 20, 2011)

_*Name: Ethan
Age: 14
Occupation: Procrastinating 
# of puzzles: too many
Main Puzzles: GuHong, V2
How you got into cubing and when: October 2009, speedcubing in December 2009, one of my friends could solve in about 50 - 1:00 (he now solves in 17 )
Favorite event and why: 2x2 because it's the only event that I have a competent official average in
Least Favorite event and why: 3x3 because slooooow ):<
Fastest event: 2x2 or 3x3
What you're known for (or liked to be known for): Being slow
Biggest Cubing accomplishment: sub-10 avg12 (3x3) or sub-3 avg12 (2x2)*_
Other hobbies: running, pooping


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 20, 2011)

Name: Justin
Age:15
Occupation: Student
# of puzzles: about 10
Main Puzzles: 3x3 and 3x3 OH
How you got into cubing and when: I felt like it. 2009?
Favorite event and why: 3x3 "Playing" (Slow solves with random different Made up methods stuff)
Least Favorite event and why: 7x7 BLD underwater in the air with feet OH while eating a bad sandwich
Fastest event: Apparently Magic >.<
What you're known for(or liked to be known for): If you can roux it, you should.
Biggest Cubing accomplishment: Comms, Roux, Playing with stuff
Other hobbies: Video games(Not so much now), Chess(Nobody to play with )


----------



## Julian (Mar 20, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> with feet OH


Impressive!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 20, 2011)

*Name:* Andrew
*Age:* 14
*Occupation:* Student
*# of Puzzles:* ~10, don't care
*Main Puzzles:* Type A 5, Maru 4x4, V-Cube 5
*How you got into cubing and when:* May 2010, decided I couldn't figure it out myself and searched it on youtube.
*Favorite event and why:* 3x3, no explanation
*Least favorite event and why:* Magic, because it is lame
*What I'm known for:* LOL
*Biggest cubing accomplishment:* It has yet to happen
*Other Hobbies:* Guitar and listening to (good) music


----------



## Meep (Mar 21, 2011)

*Name:* Moop
*Age:* 19
*Occupation:* Student
*# of puzzles:* I don't know
*Main Puzzles:*
2x2 - LL
3x3 - I don't know, I use anything I have lying around.
4x4 - See 3x3.
5x5 - V-Cube
6x6 - V-Cube
7x7 - V-Cube
Skewb - QJ
Square-1 - mf8
*How you got into cubing and when:* Friend brought one to school in 2007.
*Favorite event and why:* 5x5, it's fun.
*Least Favorite event and why:* BLD, because BLD.
*Fastest event:* 5x5.
*What you're known for(or liked to be known for):* Probably 5x5 or Skewb.
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment:* Sub-1 5x5 single, maybe my old official 5x5 NRs.
*Other hobbies:* Pixel art, guitar, penguins, card throwing, penguins, robotics, penguins, penguins.


----------



## hic0057 (Mar 21, 2011)

Name: Robert
Age:14
Occupation: Student
# of puzzles:>20
Main Puzzles:
Guhong
xcube
Lanlan 2x2
How you got into cubing and when: Saw on lying around so I youtubed it
Favorite event and why:Keeps changing Currently 4x4 and 5x5
Least Favorite event and why: Bld, need to work on M2 and My memory system
Fastest event: 3x3 speed
What you're known for(or liked to be known for): Random, Being from the country
Biggest Cubing accomplishment: Nothing to exciting yet
Other hobbies: Juggling, Maths, Footbag (fail), Speed stacking, basketball


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 21, 2011)

Name: Thom
Age: 23
Occupation: Engineer
# of puzzles: Many
Main Puzzles: Rouxhong, Dayan4
How you got into cubing and when: Christmas '04
Favorite event and why: 2/3/4 - all unique and fun to solve with their own quirks
Least Favorite event and why: Magic because it's gay
Fastest event: 2x2x2 probs (sadly)
What you're known for (or liked to be known for): Methods
Biggest Cubing accomplishment: My 3x3x3 avg12 pb makes me feel like I'm actually good
Other hobbies: Programming/Development, Intoxication, Gaming, IRC


----------



## Bapao (Mar 21, 2011)

Name: Holger
Age: 34
Occupation: TomTom tech support
# of puzzles: 17
Main Puzzles: LingYun / ShengShou
How you got into cubing and when: Bought a store cube on sale at a pharmacist. Fall 2010.
Favorite event and why: 3x3x3, it's the classic that i'll always associate cubing with.
Least Favorite event and why: 2x2x2, boring.
Fastest event: 3x3x3
What you're known for(or liked to be known for): Being old.
Biggest Cubing accomplishment: Putting my 4x4x4 back together whilst drunk.
Other hobbies: Bass guitar, Lego, gaming.


----------



## y235 (Mar 21, 2011)

Name: Yaron
Age: 12.5
Occupation: student
# of puzzles: 4 
Main Puzzles: 2x2 - Lanlan
3x3 - Guhong
How you got into cubing and when: After I watched the firdt Israelian competition.
Favorite event and why: 3x3
Least Favorite event and why: With feet
Fastest event: 2x2 (single of 2.95)
What you're known for(or liked to be known for): Nothing
Biggest Cubing accomplishment:Got CN sub30 avg.
Other hobbies: Math, juggling.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 21, 2011)

*Name:* Gordon Miller
*Age:* 31
*Occupation:* Multimedia Designer
*# of puzzles:* 18
*Main Puzzles:* LanLan, Lubix GuHong, X-cube, V-cube (5x5)
*How you got into cubing and when:*2002ish, one of my friends suddenly decided that we should all learn how to solve it, but before I could learn PLL or get below a minute I got really bad RSI so had to give it up. Always regretted not finishing learning Fridrich or getting below 1min so decided to jump back in.
*Favorite event and why:* 3x3 - it's the biggy. But I also like 2x2 cause it's fun seeing how far into the solve you can plan, also lucky cases are super lucky.
*Least Favorite event and why:* OH, I don't take it seriously as an event, it seems more like it's for fun or just showing off.
*Fastest event:* 3x3, but still very slow.
*What you're known for(or liked to be known for):* Taking a really long time to graduate from the race to sub-30 thread  Also being a bit of a post whore.
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment:* Graduating from the race to sub-30 thread.
*Other hobbies:* 3D modelling/animation, special effects.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 21, 2011)

Godmil said:


> ...one of my friends suddenly decided that we should all learn how to solve it, but before I could learn PLL or get below a minute *I got really bad RSI *so had to give it up. Always regretted not finishing learning Fridrich or getting below 1min so decided to jump back in.


 
How are you coping with that? I have the same issue but it's still bearable.


----------



## Blablabla (Mar 21, 2011)

Name: Carolina
Age: 19
Occupation: Student
# of puzzles: About 15
Main Puzzles: FII, Lanlan 2x2, crappy QJ 4x4
How you got into cubing and when: I found my rubik's cube under my bed and got a little obsessed about solving it, back in 2006
Favorite event and why: 3x3, 2x2 
Least Favorite event and why: Out of the ones I practice, 4x4 because my cube pops during every solve.
Fastest event: I'm still slow at everything.
What you're known for(or liked to be known for): Not using fridrich.
Biggest Cubing accomplishment: 
Other hobbies: Listening to music, painting


----------



## Godmil (Mar 21, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> How are you coping with that? I have the same issue but it's still bearable.


I had to give up almost everything for the best part of a year (including typing, guitar, pretty much anything that needed wrist/finger movements) and I had to go left handed with the mouse. It's been ok for that last 4 years. Not using a mouse right handed made the most difference. Now I can do most things, but I'm very careful, if I start to feel any twinges I stop what I'm doing and take a break. It's really important not to keep going after it starts hurting, it just causes more damage.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 21, 2011)

*Name*: Oscar
*Age*: 17
*Occupation*: Student
*# of puzzles*: 20 (maybe more x'D)
*Main Puzzles*: 
2x2x2: LanLan (white I guess)
3x3x3: LingYun (Green <3)
4x4x4: x-cube (blue <3)
Megaminx: MF8 vII (white)
Pyraminx: QJ (white)
*How you got into cubing and when*: Í can't remember...
*Favorite event and why*: Megaminx (normally I would have said something like Pyraminx Crystal, but after last week? NOWAII!!!)
*Least Favorite event and why*: Clock... it's a clock...
*Fastest event*: official I guess it must be my pyraminx results (1 for single and 2 for average)
*What you're known for(or liked to be known for)*: minxing.. (minx king any1? xD)
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment*: ehhh... hmmm... nahh.. I don't know 
*Other hobbies*: Trying to be annoying xD


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 21, 2011)

Name: Stachu Korick
Age:18
Occupation: Student studying Mathematics/Computer Science. job-hunting.
# of puzzles: Enough. 30?
Main Puzzles: 
3/3OH guhong
3BLD A5 or Edison
How you got into cubing and when:
October 13th, 2007. Friend at lunch.
Favorite event and why: 3OH. It's fun.
Least Favorite event and why: Magic. They break.
Fastest event: Magic. I should buy one.
What you're known for(or liked to be known for): I develop stuff. I've done heavy research on MGLS (mainly CLS), CPLS, 2GLL, L2L4, 'Seth," OHITA Magic, "Zeroing," and I've done quite a bit as far as pushing methods to be considered.
Biggest Cubing accomplishment: Erm. Maybe L2L4 once I'm done that?
Other hobbies: programming, math, guitar


----------



## Dacuba (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's the list of nobody averaging about 18,5

*Name:* Erik Strub

*Age:* 17

*Occupation:* Student

*# of puzzles:* 4, two broken 

*Main Puzzles:* 3x3 Dayan Guhong, 2x2 eastsheen (broken), 4x4 eastsheen

*How you got into cubing and when:* grandma gave me a cube (3/2010). Me insta-searching for solution, got proud of solving it, liked it

*Favorite event and why:* 3x3 cause its my fastest and where I want to archive the most, 3x3 bld its just fun doin it even though I need 7 minutes

*Least Favorite event and why:* magic and mastermagic. Just dont get it.

*Fastest event:* 3x3

*What you're known for(or liked to be known for):* I'm nobody but hopefully I'll do a 7,07 single European record with PLL skip then EVRYbody will know my name 

*Biggest Cubing accomplishment:* I'm not official yet, but my best 
accomplishment at home was 3x3 bld and getting sub20 @ 3x3, and getting a 1.22 @ 2x2 lol

*Other hobbies:* A sport similar to volleyball


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 21, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> This thread says "your" in 29 places where it should say "you're"
> 
> *Name:* *David Esteban Quincy Maximillian Woner*



awesome.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 21, 2011)

*Name:* Jake Bueler

*Age:* 16

*Occupation:* Student

*# of puzzles:* 50

*Main Puzzles:* 3x3

*How you got into cubing and when:* 2008?, my cousin said he could solve one and showed me a video that'll tell ya how to do it.

*Favorite event and why:* 4x4 i love being intuitive :3

*Least Favorite event and why:* magic, dumb takes no skill at all.

*Fastest event:* time wise? magic.....but its dumb if not hen 2x2

*What you're known for(or liked to be known for):* Gyroscope look for LL

*Biggest Cubing accomplishment:* 13.00 PB single in competition :3, and getting sub 20, throughout my whole cubing career never thought i'd be this fast.

*Other hobbies:* Longboarding. video games. Ukulele :3


----------



## Maniac (Mar 22, 2011)

@Stachu
What's your OHITA magic PB? Mine is 4.18


----------



## asportking (Mar 23, 2011)

*Name:* Not telling you
*Age:* 13
*Occupation:* Student
*# of puzzles:* 15-ish
*Main Puzzles:* 2X2:LanLan 3X3:Guhong 4X4:Maru 5X5, 6X6, and 7X7:V-cube
*How you got into cubing and when:* Friday, March 12th, 2010, at around 3:45 P.M. Just saw my rubik's cube in my room, and thought "hey! It would be really cool if I could solve that!" It's weird thinking that if that cube hadn't been right there, or if I had decided to go somewhere else instead of my room, I probably never would have gotten into cubing.
*Favorite event and why:* 4x4. No idea why, just always thought they were fun.
*Least Favorite event and why:* Megaminx, but probably only cause I have a really bad one right now
*Fastest event:* 3x3, it's the one I do the most
*What you're known for(or liked to be known for):* Well, in my school, I'm known as "the guy that can solve the rubik's cube."
*Biggest Cubing accomplishment:* Not really any "big" accomplishments, getting 20 seconds on the 3x3 is probably the biggest
*Other hobbies:* Unicycling, Making things out of duct tape, Juggling


----------

